# 1, 400 transfer switch or 2, 200s ???



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looking at installing a generator for a person with an old 400 amp service. 320 style meter with 2 runs of SEU feeding 2, 200 amp panels. 


My thought is from the meter to 2, 200 amp service entrance transfer switches, 2/0 copper SER to the 2, 200 amp panels. 


I’m also told to just go with one 400 amp service rated transfer switch and run the 2 runs of 2/0 copper SER out of it to the 2, 200 amp panels. But then the 2/0 is fused at 400 amps. 

I have never installed a 400 amp ats. How would I go about that?


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know the cost difference, but if you use 2 ats's you can set the delay time different for each of them and not have as big a hit on the genset when they transfer. Possibly use a smaller genset.


----------



## CFCPWN (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's two four hundred amp ASCO transfer switches that were redundant or backup to a backup, but at a minimum, a service disconnect and 75 KVA xfrs to feed new panelboards.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JBrzoz00 said:


> Looking at installing a generator for a person with an old 400 amp service. 320 style meter with 2 runs of SEU feeding 2, 200 amp panels.
> 
> 
> My thought is from the meter to 2, 200 amp service entrance transfer switches, 2/0 copper SER to the 2, 200 amp panels.
> ...


I have a customer with 2-200s. That house has gas water heaters and gas appliances. Pretty much impossible to pull 100amps in that house.
I'm swapping out the 2-200s for one 200 and a 38 kw unit.
It's all about the load.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Use one ATS with dual /spit - 200 amp service entrance rated main breakers and dual / split 200 amp feeds to the existing panels. I've installed several.
LOOK HERE
I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> I have a customer with 2-200s. That house has gas water heaters and gas appliances. Pretty much impossible to pull 100amps in that house.
> I'm swapping out the 2-200s for one 200 and a 38 kw unit.
> It's all about the load.


Agree with that. This customer wants “the whole house” powered up.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> Use one ATS with dual /spit - 200 amp service entrance rated main breakers and dual / split 200 amp feeds to the existing panels. I've installed several.
> LOOK HERE
> I've never had a problem with them.



I need to see if that switch will work with Kohler. I feel Kohler is pretty specific as far as having to use their transfer switches.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Southeast Power, where in Fla are you? 

I’ve also thought of going meter/disconnects/non service rated transfer switch above flood level.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

JBrzoz00 said:


> I need to see if that switch will work with Kohler. I feel Kohler is pretty specific as far as having to use their transfer switches.


Ive installed both Kohler and Briggs & Stratton. I'm sure they're not compatible.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Kohler can work with two wire switching of their own (RDT) or their proprietary (RXT) or someone elses two wire switch such as Asco. This is for newer units. I don't know how much you can adjust the RDT pick up and drop out times without the accessory board. When I look at these jobs, price is one consideration, but space is another. Indoors, outdoors, two switches, one, service entrance or not. A few things to consider. In general, the proprietary switches are less expensive than two wire switches. Some types you can easily have multiple switches, some not so much.


----------



## CFCPWN (Feb 7, 2017)

Did someone mention this was in Florida? I would be selling/installing a TVSS and Lightning Protection system with this job. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JBrzoz00 said:


> Looking at installing a generator for a person with an old 400 amp service. 320 style meter with 2 runs of SEU feeding 2, 200 amp panels.
> 
> 
> My thought is from the meter to 2, 200 amp service entrance transfer switches, 2/0 copper SER to the 2, 200 amp panels.
> ...



If the panels are fed with SEU, they are probably main breaker panels. So having a 400 amp breaker ahead of them is no different than having no breaker ahead of them. If there are any quibbles with that reasoning, if the distances are short enough, the tap rules would still allow it.


----------

